# Homemade Doggie Treats



## Amccaughey (Aug 1, 2011)

I have made one recipie of homemade dog snacks, the dogs seemed to love them, and they were really simple to make, however they were chewy and they spoiled fast. 

I was wondering if anyone else out there makes homemade dog snacks/biscuits and if they were will to share any recipes?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've posted recipes for liver/tuna cake on another thread on here - there are other recipes there as well. Let me know if you can't find it, and I'll post them here too.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Peanut Butter Biscotti for Dogs

8 cups flour (whole wheat or unbleached white)
1-2 cups oats
1 cup corn meal
1 cup brown sugar or white sugar
salt
8 oz peanut butter (2 heaping tablespoonfuls)
1 cup of canola oil (or any vegetable oil)
1/2 cup of molasses
3 cups water, more or less

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 
Mix the dry ingredients in a large bowl. Add peanut butter, oil and molasses and mix. Add most of the water and mix. You want to use just enough water to get all the ingredients mixed together in a stiff dough that sticks together but does not stick to your hands. If the dough is sticky when you touch it, add more flour. If you can’t get all the ingredients mixed together add more water. Mix together with a spoon and/or with your hands. 
Grease two cookie sheets with oil. 
Divide the dough in half and put half on each cookie sheet. Press the dough down with your hands to form a rectangle that is about the thickness of your finger.
Put cookie sheets in oven and set timer for 15 minutes. 
After 15 minutes, take one of the cookie sheets out of the oven. Slip a flat spatula under the biscuits to make sure it is not sticking. Use a pizza cutter or a sharp knife to cut the biscuits into strips about the width of your finger (a little wider for big dogs, a little narrower for small dogs). Separate the strips and turn them over or on their side. 
Put back in the oven, take the other cookie sheet out, cut into strips (as above) and return to the oven. 
Reduce oven to 350 and set the timer for 15 minutes. 
When the timer goes off, turn the oven off and don’t open the door. Leave the biscuits in the oven over night or until the oven is cool. They will continue to cook and get nice and crunchy. 

When the biscuits are cool, you can break the strips into smaller pieces and give them to your dog!

Variations: 
1. Omit the peanut butter and use a bit more molasses.
2. If making this for a lab or a golden or someone who is less fussy about what they eat and/or prone to get overweight, you can use less oil and less sugar. 
3. This recipe is extremely flexible. I do it without measuring anything, so more or less flour, more or less cornmeal, etc. is not a problem.
4. You can cut the dough into fancy shapes with cookie cutters before cooking, but that takes too much time IMO, and your dogs won't care.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

If you let children help you make dog biscuits (see recipe that I posted above), they can be a bit more creative in making shapes on the cookie sheet. See photos below.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*fjm's liver snaps*

I have to say, for ease of preparation and desirability- fjm's recipe ranks near the top of all time favorite treats for my dogs..I swear they can smell them a mile away, and will drop whatever they are engaged in, to beg for one..or two..
Here is FJM's recipe.. FJM, I hope you don't mind that am posting it, but unless someone actually sees how short the list of ingredients is, and how easy it is to prepare, they might pass it right by..
Thank you for this great recipe-
I line my big baking sheets with parchment paper so there is no mess at all. Also, if you bake them until crunchy and dry, they last for a long time..

FMJ's liver cake
(1 lb liver, 1 cup uncooked rice, 1 egg - cook the rice until it is very soft, and put into a food mixer with the liver and egg. Pour out into a non-stick baking tray, and bake at around 320 F until firm. Cut it into suitably sized pieces, and either freeze, or put the pieces back into a very low oven until they are dry.)


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

FMJ's liver cake
(1 lb liver, 1 cup uncooked rice, 1 egg - cook the rice until it is very soft, and put into a food mixer with the liver and egg. Pour out into a non-stick baking tray, and bake at around 320 F until firm. Cut it into suitably sized pieces, and either freeze, or put the pieces back into a very low oven until they are dry.)[/QUOTE]

do you use brown or white rice and does it matter?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use short grain white rice (pudding or italian risotto rice) - it cooks down to a mush more easily. The only time I fed mine brown rice it came out in the same for it went in!


----------



## Louie Louie (Nov 19, 2011)

Ive got some FMJ Liver cakes in the oven right now! I'm trying the brown rice this time....I made sure I cooked it very well done. Surprisingly after 10 min in the oven theres no odor :amen: The wife wasnt looking forward to the smell of liver tonight


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I love that FJM's recipe contains no flour, and not just because I have Celiacs Disease. My dogs just don't eat or need flour!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

*PM me for recipe FILE*

Hi everyone,

I have a tonne of recipes, so PM me with your email address & I will email the files.

Bone Apetit


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a great post. Thank you to all who have shared recipes with us. Best regards to all. Paul


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

The Honest Kitchen has a cookbook that is fab - I was given a copy at a canine/feline nutritional seminar recently. 

Recipe Book | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I am always glad to try new recipies. I have some liver in the fridge now & think there is some rice in the pantry so will have to give them a go especially as Sky gets reluctant to eat (like me) when it gets really hot.
Kloliver may I Pm you for the file too?


----------



## Dindiri (Mar 7, 2015)

[email protected] would Love some recipes thank you...


----------

